# Front panel connectors problem (ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA)



## kenred2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I own a project that is about 70% complete with an old Antec Super Lan Boy case with an Asus Rampage formula that uses an LGA 775 CPU.  The problem I faced is installing the front connectors to the motherboard that does NOT have the MIC port or AC'97 front panel to install into, instead I have an ADH. 



 


An ADH connector in the motherboard shown below:


 

On my Supreme FX II card, I can most definitely install the AC'97 front panel connector into it, however, that leaves the MIC connector open and I need to know where I can install the MIC connector onto:


 
Below is the an old 5.1 channel Sound Blaster Live (1999) vintage.  I am wondering if there is a way to connect the front panel MIC connector into this card since the Supreme FX II card (1x PCI-E slot) is next to the PCI card where I can install the Sound Blaster Live if I can successfully connect the MIC into it:





Anyways, here are the pictures, I could really use the help as I have not completed this project for over 7 years.  Please let me know if connecting both the MIC and Sound front panel connectors can be installed into the ADH connector of the motherboard or using the 2 sound cards to act as a bridge for front panel sound and MIC.  Thank you for your time and help


----------



## Jetster (Mar 20, 2015)

ADH is digital so that wont work for the front panel. And that sound card does not have a front panel connector. 

I see what your asking now. The motherboard came with a Supreme FX II card and you want to have a mic for the front panel. It should be there one would think 

What the model of the motherboard?


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 20, 2015)

My old thread continued (that's how far back it's been):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/problem-with-heatsink-in-the-way-of-ram.141880/


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Jetster said:


> ADH is digital so that wont work for the front panel. And that sound card does not have a front panel connector.
> 
> I see what your asking now. The motherboard came with a Supreme FX II card and you want to have a mic for the front panel. It should be there one would think
> 
> What the model of the motherboard?



The motherboard is the original ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA.  Info can be found here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131284


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump... I could really use the help to connect both the MIC and Sound for front panel....

Is there a way I can do front panel sound into the ADH port on the motherboard or do I need to find another PCI card that has another AAFP connector?

If so, which card do you recommend me to get?  I'd rather have another PCI card that have AAFP connector (not really another sound card since I already have a Supreme FX x1 PCI-E that has only 1 AAFP connector.  Please let me know


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 22, 2015)

it should just be a matter of setting the bios to AC97 mode and then using the set of pins to the far right on the ADH connector
going by the pin out that should be the front panel header 
honestly the system is old enough to not really be worth messing with outside of just for fun


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 22, 2015)

else just get this sound card and plug it in
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132020


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 23, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> else just get this sound card and plug it in
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132020



Thanks for the link.  But honestly, I'm looking for something like a TV tuner or HDMIs (a pci slot of something that I don't already have).  Would you by any chance know any TV tuner cards that have a front panel connector?


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 23, 2015)

kenred2 said:


> Thanks for the link.  But honestly, I'm looking for something like a TV tuner or HDMIs (a pci slot of something that I don't already have).  Would you by any chance know any TV tuner cards that have a front panel connector?


turner cards are dead its 2015 ... everything is digital over-coax now so a tuner card is going todo nothing other then net you some over the air channels and possibly a few analog cable channels
its not like you need a PCI slot for anything now adays anyway everything is PCIe
at the risk of repeating my self that system is well past its useful lifespan
if you really need a tuner then you are probably better off with a USB one


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 23, 2015)

heres a xonar DGX that uses a PCIe X1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N1729


----------

